# Birds and Thunderstorms



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

Squirt seems to be chilling on top of his cage while the thunderstorm is going on grinding his beak and not really caring, how do your birds usually react?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Mine are never bothered by storms either we had one last night and I didnt hear a peep from mine all night ( I have a night light which helps prevent night frights though).


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

I was expecting him to freak out usually freaked out by small stuff.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

My budgies never seemed to be bothered by thunderstorms, but we haven't had one since i got Smokey the cockatiel. I could imagine him getting quite angry in a thunderstorm!


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

I ddon't know about thunderstorms, but Philiko is freaked out by the cainsaw O.O


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

I was thinking he was all cool because the thunderstorm didn't bother him and I heard my mom vacuuming. so I'am like Squirt will be cool and this punk starts climbing all around the cage


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Thunderstorms are pretty much all noise, doesn't really effect much. But a vacuum cleaner, that makes stuff disappear! Why a bird could get sucked right up that thing!
Fear, Fire, Foe, Flood, sound the alarm! Run for your LIVES!

Now I have a cat that gets seriously bent out of shape and will hide in a storm. Birds just take it all in stride, or seem to.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I thought my tiel was unaffected by storms, but I had him out yesterday evening when there was a really loud crack of thunder that sounded like it was right over our house. Even shook the windows a little. Sunny took off like a lightening bolt and it took a little while to calm him down. I'm not sure if his reaction would have been better or worse had it happened when he was in his cage.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 5, 2011)

The first thunderstorm we had when I got my tiel he kept freaking out all night . Now he just enjoys the view


----------



## SyddyBird (May 17, 2012)

I am amazed that Sydney doesnt even flinch at the roaring storms we have been having. He even seems to like to sit by the windown.


----------



## Rizq (Jun 9, 2012)

None of mine freak out, but Pollo screams after each loud crack of thunder, just one scream. She does the same thing if we are watching a movie or something with big bangs or bombs going off or something. I am not sure if the booms annoy or amuse her.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

None of mine seem bothered at all which is great since we've been having a lot of storms lately.


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

I would expect birds to be kind of calm since in the wild they are out there anyway even if they were domestically bred.


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

Not a sausage here. It's been thundering & lightninging like mad here but while the dog hides under the sofa crying Otway takes not so much as a jot of notice. In fact, if it were possible I'd say Otway spitting cracker crumbs at the dog's trembling bum is him saying not to be such a wuss. He'll freak out at the phone ringing or a sparrow at the window but not at even house-shaking ear-rattling thunder.
As for vacuums, Elwood used to ride round on ours arguing with the hose.


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

Fweet said:


> Not a sausage here. It's been thundering & lightninging like mad here but while the dog hides under the sofa crying Otway takes not so much as a jot of notice. In fact, if it were possible I'd say Otway spitting cracker crumbs at the dog's trembling bum is him saying not to be such a wuss. He'll freak out at the phone ringing or a sparrow at the window but not at even house-shaking ear-rattling thunder.
> As for vacuums, Elwood used to ride round on ours arguing with the hose.


Lol riding around on the vacuum seems hilarious but don't think Squirt is going to do that.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

we had some thunder a few weeks back Zippy was not impressed he got quite upset about it tbh


----------



## Patp (Jul 24, 2012)

My upstairs neighbors have 2 small kids and the dad I'm assuming messes around with making music cause if you're not hearing music blairing at 10 am then all u hear is banging around from the kids so at this point I think Achilles is use to loud noises, I've never seen him freak out over any loud noise unless it's right by him and it happens real quick then he gets a little startled...we've had a bunch of storms here lately and he hasn't panicked once, the power even went out one night while I was at work and he was alone in the silent dark for a few hours and I came home and he was just his normal happy self lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Fweet said:


> Not a sausage here. It's been thundering & lightninging like mad here but while the dog hides under the sofa crying Otway takes not so much as a jot of notice. In fact, if it were possible I'd say Otway spitting cracker crumbs at the dog's trembling bum is him saying not to be such a wuss. He'll freak out at the phone ringing or a sparrow at the window but not at even house-shaking ear-rattling thunder.
> As for vacuums, Elwood used to ride round on ours arguing with the hose.


Lol mine are the same 

They didnt even care when it was thundering and few months back a neighbours home blew up and caused a big bang. If a house phone rings they freak out lol


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

My budgie seems fine with it but Smokey is really skittish. He's trying to outshout the thunder and everytime there's lightning he jumps. I tried covering the cage but he just gets frightened and flaps around. He's also as far away from a window as it's possible to get.

We've got a raging storm going on at the moment, is there anything i should be doing?


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

lperry82 said:


> Lol mine are the same
> 
> They didnt even care when it was thundering and few months back a neighbours home blew up and caused a big bang. If a house phone rings they freak out lol


What is it with them & the phone?? I've had to turn the ringer down on the house phone because Otway goes berserk. There's people rabbiting in the woods behind the house with shotguns, V8's & backfiring bikes regularly pull up at the house & we have a house full of teenagers/pounding music but he ignores it all but one 'driiing' from the phone & he off on a full-on flapping freakout. If he's out of his cage when it rings he smashes into everything as if it messes with his internal radar.


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

Lexi freaked out the first time there was a really bad storm by me, but now because I'm a really light sleeper anyways the storms wake me up and so I talk to Lexi during it so she knows I'm still there and theres nothing to be scared of. I don't know if it helps or if she is even scared anymore but she hasn't had a night fright because of a storm since that first one. 

As far as the vacuum Lexi likes to sit on my shoulder and look down at the vacuum, but she hasnt ever gotten scared of it although I have never tried to put her down on the floor or near it while I had it out.


----------

